# ok let me have it lol



## scoremaster (Mar 14, 2013)

hello everyone i'm from the state of md and not new to air rifles but new to the upper calss other than the 39.95 type lol.
after some careful council and lots of looking i purchaced a browning leverage .22 and of course several packs and styles of pellets to try to find what works best after of course it gets a good break in .
so with that what should be first on my agenda as far as when the rifle arrives ? a good cleaning and with what is there any thing in particular that i should take note of or special attention to .

mostly this rifle is going to be for plinking but also maybe some small game if the need happens and also some enjoyment for me and my son to tinker with some shooting . this will be my first ever springer other than a red ryder many years ago . as of current i have a daisy powermaster that i use to keep pest and most people away lol.

but all in all i couldn't find much on the browning as far as reviews and such and some of the fellas that i have talked with said they were a good mid class rifle not the most accurate but would do nicly for what i am doing . also i noticed that the pellets are also sorted by another size other than the .22 caliber like 5.5, 5.51, 5.52 and so on head size is this also something i need to consider

thanks for any advice and of course critiques that may need to be applied i'm pretty thick skinned so please don't be afraid to lay it on .

thanks again ,
Scott


----------



## scoremaster (Mar 14, 2013)

oke: oke: oke: i must have asked a hard series of questions lol.

na i know it takes time to find answers and that i am new so no biggie thats for sure .

thanks,
Scott


----------



## NCAG1 (May 5, 2013)

Welcome! You ask great questions for airgunning. Here is what I do with a new airgun after arrival:

1- Take it from the box and visually inspect it for any outward issues.

2- If a springer I check the spring and piston for proper lube (some come under-lubed and others over-lubed) Both are bad of course.

3- Once it is like I want I do not clean the barrel unless upon visual inspection it looks like a rat has crawled down it!

4- Chrony the gun with a pellet to see where it stands. Now I could write a small book on this but the rating you get about the gun is done with light pellets so you will more than likely find the pellet you use will be slower. This is in no way a bad thing.

Once the chrony session is done that is a benchmark to reference for later.

5- I now put the test to paper you might say. Target that is to find which pellet groups best. Remember a lose fitting pellet in the chamber is not good. You want some resistance when loading. This means there is a good seal so piston slam won't occur.

6- Once you find the best grouping pellet I re-chrony to get the new baseline for my selected pellet of choice for this gun.

7- Shoot about 500-1000 pellets to seat the gun well and break it in. Then shoot!

8- Accuracy begins to fall off the 1st thing is a barrel clean.

9- Still accuracy not there a few things come to mind...........if your versed in breaking the gun down inspect the spring to make sure it is not broke and needing replacement. Lube if need be.

Other than that...............shoot and have fun!


----------

